# Anyone riding with Etxeondo Feather Light bibshorts or ProCorsa McKenzie Bibshorts?



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

*Anyone riding with Etxeondo, ProCorsa, or Giodana FormaRed Carbon Bibshorts?*

I've been looking for a new pair of bibs for 2015. I looked at Assos, but they are pretty much out of my price range.

I've never heard of ProCorsa or Etxeondo brands until I started doing some research.

I also came across the Giordana FormaRed Carbon bibs. They are $127, originally $249. I'm leaning more toward these.

Anyone ride with either of them?

I found a few sites that are offering a discount on both at 40% off.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Bib shorts are a personal thing. What one might love another might not. I have one pair of older Etxeondo bibs, the Dilar. They were one of their top tier bibs at the time. What I can tell you is the chamois they used then is the same one they use now. It's not worth what they charge for the bibs. They're good, but they're not that good (not even at 40% off). 

I have no experience w/ the other bibs you mentioned and I won't start mentioning other bibs because you didn't ask and, it's still a personal choice.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I've used both Giordana and Etxeondo bib. Both are well made and comfortable until about 60 miles. Then the suck. I just use both for shorter rides. Just because they suck for long rides for me doesn't mean they would for another person though.

One brand I really like that seems to always be marked down big time is De Marchi. The fact they are always marked down so much probably tells us that a lot of people don't like them as I do though.....so again on person's experience with bibs doesn't tell you much about how the next person would do with the same thing.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe you should rethink Assos being out of budget.

I have Girodana's full EXO system, actually 3 sets of it. It's by far the best thing they make, much better than the FRC stuff and it still doesn't compete with Assos.

If you only ride 30 or so miles at a time, it doesn't matter. But if you ride longer you might want to reconsider being frugal here.

One brand I've never heard mentioned but sits very high on my list is DNA cycling. Check em out, they have very nice chamois that perform very well, in the sets I have anyway. Competes with anything out there and outperforms most.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I might just reconsider the Assos bibshorts. They just seem like A LOT of money!!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

adjtogo said:


> I might just reconsider the Assos bibshorts. They just seem like A LOT of money!!


They are not.

Mille is about $135
Neo Pro is about the same
Equipe isn't that much more.

No need for you to be buying the cento or their ridiculous other ones.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

I love Giordana FormaRed Carbon bibshorts but they are pricey. I have a couple pair I got at good prices. Giordana FormaRed cycling gear is a favorite of my wife.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't used Giordana, but I have been very happy with Exte Ondo stuff. 
To be said, it's no secret that I am not an Assos fan...and they are not the end all/above all that everyone makes them out to be. 

I agree with Charlie,. it's all personal and not everything works for everybody. 

My favorites I like MUCH better than assos are Capo, Sugoi and Sportful to name a few.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Etxeondo is superb quality, and I know a rider who prefers them to Assos. I haven't tried them so I stick with Assos. The Equipe_S7 and it's warm sister the Tiburu_S7 are superb. Assos shorts last twice as long as any other brand I know of.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> They are not.
> 
> Mille is about $135
> Neo Pro is about the same
> ...


Can you please provide a link to the $135 Mille?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Keoki said:


> Can you please provide a link to the $135 Mille?


Start with the Assos Factory outlet:
Discount ASSOS Cycling Clothing Sale - Cheapest Prices Online | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Etxeondo is superb quality, and I know a rider who prefers them to Assos. I haven't tried them so I stick with Assos. The Equipe_S7 and it's warm sister the Tiburu_S7 are superb. *Assos shorts last twice as long as any other brand I know of.*


Certainly not in my experience. In fact the only reason I've had several pairs of Assos bibs is because I bought one pair and keep sending them back for replacement after they wear out prematurely at 2500 or so miles.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Certainly not in my experience. In fact the only reason I've had several pairs of Assos bibs is because I bought one pair and keep sending them back for replacement after they wear out prematurely at 2500 or so miles.


Do you run them through the dryer? Or wash in warm or hot rinse water? If so, that's the cause of premature wear.

I'm guessing though that you're going to say you do it as the instructions say and hand wash them and hang dry them...

The way I've found best for health and longevity is this: Wash in cold/cold with slow or medium spin. anything faster you'll need either a wash bag or you'll get pulls in the fabric. Never use regular detergent on cycling clothes either, Tide or whatever is far too harsh for them. Hang dry immediately in an area they can dry fast. Once a week or so take all bibs outside and hang them in the sun inside out. If you're washing in anything but steam and hang drying, hanging in the sun is the only way to kill the bacteria in there.

Their old shorts used to come with wash bags. They used to come with special detergent for them too. But Assos realized that people were not using these so they stopped including them and went to hand washing only as a recommendation. If you put their shorts, the S7's, in the washer, you've going against their policy now.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Do you run them through the dryer? Or wash in warm or hot rinse water? If so, that's the cause of premature wear.


No and no. 

I know you're not the one who said they last twice as long as others but I find it odd that people claim they do yet highlight that special attention is required compared to others.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

paredown said:


> Start with the Assos Factory outlet:
> Discount ASSOS Cycling Clothing Sale - Cheapest Prices Online | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet


Dude, that's in GBP, not USD. It's almost $200 in USD.


----------



## uraqt (Mar 14, 2003)

I might be the only person that doesn't like Assos, I think their pad absorb to much I think it's designed to be used with cream. Total Cycling usually has the best price. My current fav bib is Castelli Body Paint 2.0 Bib Shorts. However I think the pad might be just a little thin for all day on the bike 6.5+ hours.

C


----------

